# اسماء الانبياء بترتيب ازمنتم وتاريخ نبوتهم وموطن النبى والملوك المعاصرين



## apostle.paul (4 فبراير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]اسماء الانبياء بترتيب ازمنتم وتاريخ نبوتهم وموطن النبى والملوك المعاصرين لكل نبى(exclusive) 
*​
*[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]*
​*[FONT=&quot]تاريخ بدء النبوة من مرجع*[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]an indroduction to the old tastement prophets ,hobart E.Freeman ,chicago ,1968, p136-137.*[/FONT]​
​*[FONT=&quot]باقى المعلومات من كتاب الاب متى المسكين النبوة والانبياء فى العهد القديم صفحة 162 و163
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## beshay (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا استاذنا الحبيبapostle.paul   موضوع رائع ومهم الرب يسوع بزيدك من نعمته ونوره وسلامه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 مايو 2012)

الموضوع  روعة الروعة   ويفيد  المتقدم فى البحث العلمى و المبتدئ اللى زى حالاتى  ألف شكر


----------



## apostle.paul (14 مايو 2012)

*شكرا يا عزيزى لكن مانا الا بناقل
الشكر للاب متى المسكين انا فقط نقلت كلامه من كتابه 
*


----------



## mina son jesus (27 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع مفيد 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## عبد العالي (29 أكتوبر 2012)

أليس موسى عليه السلام أيضا من الأنبياء؟؟؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 أكتوبر 2012)

فعلا موسي نبي وعيسي نبي.....::new6: وكل من له نبي.... يصلي  عليه     :new6:


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*دول الانبياء اللى عاصروا ملوك اسرائيل من اول عوبديا الى ملاخى بعدما اصبحت اسرائيل دولة فعلية 

موسى يسمى برئيس الانبياء لان كل هؤلاء الانبياء اتوا على ناموس موسى  
*


----------

